# New phone = nicer pictures :D



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

Here are some new piccies


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

These are really stunning!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

:excited:

Better pictures=clearer sigs! Those are great!!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful birdies! What kind of phone did you get?


----------



## SlightlyNorth (May 26, 2014)

Awesome, I love it when phones take great pictures!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wow they're amazing quality photos!
and the prettiest flock


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Excellent photos! Such lovely cockatiels. What new phone did you get?


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

An iPhone 4 xD I was amazed at how awesome they were :lol:


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Lovely photos and very cute birdies!


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Tisena said:


> An iPhone 4 xD I was amazed at how awesome they were :lol:


I have an iPhone 4 too but my photos never come out as well as these have! You must have super perfect lighting or something


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Oh wow! Those pics are awesome!! I love those first ones of Blizz - he looks so soft! 

AND YOU GOT ONE OF THOSE LITTLE BIRDIE LAPTOPS OMG


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

wish my iPhone 4 took photos like that


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

iPhones have awesome cameras!


----------



## yokobirdie (Jul 9, 2014)

Gorgeous pics! I have a iPhone 4s, but I can't seem to get great pictures with it.


----------



## slugabed (Jul 27, 2014)

Yea, you can see there's at least one large window letting sunlight in. Good light is key to good photography. Cute cockatiels there!


----------



## Tisena (Sep 28, 2013)

RowdyTiel said:


> AND YOU GOT ONE OF THOSE LITTLE BIRDIE LAPTOPS OMG


Yup it was one of Blizzies first hatchday presents 

Talk about Blizzy...this was his little photoshoot


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Beautiful!  Blizz looks like a cinnamon whiteface in those photos.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

He's a handsome little cock there


----------



## Peetenomax (Nov 23, 2013)

You have beautiful birds.

I've got a Samsung galaxy s4 that I call a camera that makes phone calls (really wish we could post pictures directly like the other talk forums)
Anyway I'm always taking burst shots of the birds & selecting the best of them. 
Don't miss the days of rolls of film. Although I do miss the little photomart booths you'd see in parking lots


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

why's he so good looking?!


----------

